# Does DirecTV "REALLY" know of problems ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am just wondering if the "proper people" at DirecTV know about all the issues we have been talking about here ? I mean 100% with out a shadow of a doubt certain they know.

I know one guy says he has "sources" but cant say anything about them. A woman recently appeared and hints that she works at DirecTV but uses a free yahoo email account so that makes me wonder. Another guy said he told DirecTV about the issues but was it just a CSR or someone that actually knows about the R-15 and works on the project ? I have never called about the issues myself and am just waiting for the next software update.

I want to know as it seems a few of our issues could be knocked out very quickly.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

You say you've never called about the issues--maybe you should?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am 100% positive, beyond a shadow of a doubt... that the problems that have been posted here, TCF, and DirecTV forums, have the attention of the proper people at DirecTV.

Call DirecTV, and you will get a CSR who may or may not know the correct answers. You may get lucky and get to a 2nd tier tech, who may have more direct contact with the DVR and UI teams... but ultimately, unless you are talking to someone involved with those teams... you are not going to get the full story.

Again... I will say it again.... these posts here (dbstalk), TCF, and the official DirecTV forums are getting to the correct people at DirecTV.

Just because we don't see a weekly release of software, doesn't mean they are not working on it. They just can't whip something out and send it to 1000's of R15 owners whilly nilly. 

One harmless fix, may cause a big headache somewhere else. Also most of the time... it is finding the real problem that takes the time... Not just trying to correct symptoms of a problem.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> One harmless fix, may cause a big headache somewhere else. Also most of the time... it is finding the real problem that takes the time... Not just trying to correct symptoms of a problem.


It's nice that there not just trying to patch it. I have no problem giving them time if there fixing it. (hopefully not too long) Earl, do you know if the find by fix that they did with 109a release was a patch or a fix?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> It's nice that there not just trying to patch it. I have no problem giving them time if there fixing it. (hopefully not too long) Earl, do you know if the find by fix that they did with 109a release was a patch or a fix?


Couldn't tell you for certain, but I will ask during my next conversation.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Couldn't tell you for certain, but I will ask during my next conversation.


Thanks


----------



## cj3234 (Jan 11, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Thanks


MY R15 IS LOCKED UP RIGHT NOW.IM GOING TO LET IT SET FOR ABOUT 20 MINUTES.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Mine locked up last night at 7:47 pm when I was going through my TODO list. I know because the time froze in the top left corner of my screen. I let it go for an hour and the UI remained frozen.

However, I know that the box kept working because a) the picture in the top right corner of the screen kept playing, and b), the recoding that was to end at 8pm finished exactly at 8pm.

After the hour passed and the UI remained frozen, I pressed the reset button. In practice, it seems that if the UI remains frozen more than a few minutes, then you'll need to reset it.

-Eric


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Couldn't tell you for certain, but I will ask during my next conversation.


And please do continue to encourage them to consider the dual buffer capability, even if they drop the time on the individual buffers (say 45 min each for a total of 90 minutes so the total drive usage does not change).

I know you've mentioned in other threads that the jury is still out on that issue.

Thanks,

Carl


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats for the responses I do feel a little better now. I never called myself as to be honest EVERY time I activated a new DVR something always got messed up and I had to call back so I dont have much faith calling them.

I am also wondering how all the Alpha and Beta testers missed all these things. I noticed a few bugs almost from day one and I cant see anyone using the R-15 for more than a few days without realizing its recording dups, the to do list is not always current, etc....

Are we really the Beta testers ? Hmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## LongRufus (Jan 11, 2006)

carl6 said:


> And please do continue to encourage them to consider the dual buffer capability, even if they drop the time on the individual buffers (say 45 min each for a total of 90 minutes so the total drive usage does not change).
> 
> I know you've mentioned in other threads that the jury is still out on that issue.
> 
> ...


I know old habits die hard, but it is possible to adjust to life without dual buffers. My first DVR was a Phillips DSR6K DTivo back in 2001. I had it for about 3 months when I decided to tryout the new Microsoft UTV. After setting up the UTV, I was shocked to learn it didn't do dual buffers. I thought it would be a dealbreaker and that I would have to return the UTV, but after a week or two, I got used to it. After a month I forgot all about it. I eventually added 2 more UTV's and deactivated the DTivo and put it in a closet. After a while, you learn to just record whatever you previously would have buffered, and use the PREV button to jump back and forth between tuners. Personally, I found 1 long buffer(UTV buffers last from 2.5 to 3 hours) is much more useful than dual 30 minute buffers. That's just me though. Good luck.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The R15 was my very first dvr, so I never had experience with dual buffers. I have two R15's which I like very much.
-
I then bought an R10, mostly out of curiosity. As far as the R10 versus the R15, I like the R15 better overall as far as user interface, guide, etc. When the bugs are worked out it will be a fantastic dvr.
-
But, I found I REALLY DO like the dual buffers on the R10, and if it is possible to get that feature added to the R15 (and future HD dvr), then I think it is worth trying to do so. Earl (ebonovic) has an influential contact within DirecTV. It certainly won't hurt if he relays the request. It may not help, but then again it may.
-
Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

zortapa said:


> Mine locked up last night at 7:47 pm when I was going through my TODO list. I know because the time froze in the top left corner of my screen. I let it go for an hour and the UI remained frozen.
> 
> However, I know that the box kept working because a) the picture in the top right corner of the screen kept playing, and b), the recoding that was to end at 8pm finished exactly at 8pm.
> 
> ...


Mine did that last night too. I ended up having to reset too.


----------

